# Language of Gene Wolfe



## Nihilium 7th (Feb 3, 2013)

I am a fan of Gene Wolfe and he is one of the writers I hope to be on the level of one day. One of the things I admire the most about him is his use are archaic words such as donjon, epopt and Natrium. I was wondering if anybody has a list of archaic words used by Gene Wolfe along with their definitions.
Thank You


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 4, 2013)

Arcane Words in THE SHADOW OF THE TORTURER - Found one!!

Word List: Definitions of archaic words - Archaic words not specific to Wolfe.


----------



## Nihilium 7th (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, the only thing left to do now is figure out how to use them.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 5, 2013)

The words are nifty, but the definitions can be disappointing. I wanted _conventicle_ to be a car full of nuns, _donjon_ to be the Godfather's pajamas, and _fuligin_ to be a person who drank too many martinis.

The list in Butterfly's first link shows me one reason I couldn't make heads or tails of what happened in _The Book of the New Sun_.


----------

